# All Red Cruzers come on in



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I noticed a thread a while back asking for Victory Red cruze owners to post pics so we can share ideas and such. It didn't seem to get much traction however. So I thought I would start another one for ALL versions of red. This would be much easier than searching through all the garages, albums and member list. lol. I have noticed that just over the past week or two several new members have joined and they just bought a red cruze. It doesn't matter if you have Victory Red, Hot Red, Red Jewel Tintcoat or any other red that is out there. It can be bone stock, lightly modded or all out crazy. If its red and a Cruze then lets post some pics in here. Lets show the beauty of red. I will get things started. Enjoy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't judge a cruze on its color, I like to see all possibilities with colors and mods together.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't have any super exciting photos of my red tintcoat but let's see what I can find. 

Sorry boys, I need to get more


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I don't judge a cruze on its color, I like to see all possibilities with colors and mods together.


True. Sometimes, some people (like myself) would like to see what things look like on a car of similar color. That's all. No hating going on here.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Ask, and you shall receive!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`
Gentlemen _(Ladies, too)_,

I'm thinking of trading in my 2012 Cruze for a 2014 Red Hot or Crystal Red Tintcoat Cruze Eco or 1LT with 6-speed manual transmission and the Jet Black/Red interior. Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> `
> Gentlemen _(Ladies, too)_,
> 
> I'm thinking of trading in my 2012 Cruze for a 2014 Red Hot or Crystal Red Tintcoat Cruze Eco or 1LT with 6-speed manual transmission and the Jet Black/Red interior. Any thoughts or advice?


I've thought of doing the same, but think I want to wait to see/drive the 2016 cruze. Besides they will be giving great deals on left over 2015 when those new 2016 start shipping.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> `
> Gentlemen _(Ladies, too)_,
> 
> I'm thinking of trading in my 2012 Cruze for a 2014 Red Hot or Crystal Red Tintcoat Cruze Eco or 1LT with 6-speed manual transmission and the Jet Black/Red interior. Any thoughts or advice?


 I think the Victory Red or Hot Red only looks good on an RS. IMO. Red Tintcoat looks sharp on any model, I think it looks sporty yet luxurious. VR and HR are more sport. Anyway, either one is a good choice.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I've thought of doing the same, but think I want to wait to see/drive the 2016 cruze. Besides they will be giving great deals on left over 2015 when those new 2016 start shipping.


Good points all *spacedout* and ones that I've also considered.

My 2012 Cruze is a known quantity which I purchased with two miles on the clock, delivers outstanding mileage for a 1.8L Ecotec _(see my Fuelly)_ and hasn't experienced a single solitary issue save the universal engine airflow management under tray recall, a butchering which I declined. Besides, I've grown to like the facelifted 2015 Cruze and eagerly await seeing it in the light of day with its' refreshed exterior colors palette.

So my friend, you've helped me make a decision: I'll wait. *Better the devil I know, than the devil I don't.*


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Good points all *spacedout* and ones that I've also considered.
> 
> My 2012 Cruze is a known quantity which I purchased with two miles on the clock, delivers outstanding mileage for a 1.8L Ecotec _(see my Fuelly)_ and hasn't experienced a single solitary issue save the universal engine airflow management under tray recall, a butchering which I declined. Besides, I've grown to like the facelifted 2015 Cruze and eagerly await seeing it in the light of day with its' refreshed exterior colors palette.
> 
> So my friend, you've helped me make a decision: I'll wait. *Better the devil I know, than the devil I don't.*


Me too. Can't wait to see the refresh Cruze in person i just hope there's more new colors then the two you already mentioned also can't wait to try out the new MyLink system.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I think the Victory Red or Hot Red only looks good on an RS. IMO. Red Tintcoat looks sharp on any model, I think it looks sporty yet luxurious. VR and HR are more sport. Anyway, either one is a good choice.


Here's one of the 2014 Cruzes I've been considering: nice-looking car but it's an automatic with the All-Star Edition package which I would rarely use. In Western PA manual transmission Cruzes are rarer than hen's teeth.















click any image to enlarge​


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I do like that Hot Red. Its much brighter than the Victory Red I have. What part of Western PA?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

VictoryRedCruzeLTZRS said:


> I do like that Hot Red. Its much brighter than the Victory Red I have. What part of Western PA?


Westmoreland County, east of Pittsburgh.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> Westmoreland County, east of Pittsburgh.


Ok. Im south of Pittsburgh.


----------



## bradlee2010 (May 30, 2014)

Im im new to the site. 

2014 Red Hot 1LT RS MyLink 

I ordered an intake the day I got it. It should be here early June. 
I really hope we can get a trifecta group buy soon or I'm gonna have to just break down and buy it out right. Anyone else from Texas any state where they perform emissions testing?


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

bradlee2010 said:


> View attachment 86098
> 
> 
> Im im new to the site.
> ...


It looks sharp. I really like the Red Hot. Its so much brighter. What intake did you get?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bradlee2010 said:


> I'm new to the site.
> My 2014 Red Hot 1LT RS with MyLink


*Welcome to CruzeTALK* ... there's not a better nor friendlier automobile enthusiast forum on the web. :th_coolio:


click image to enlarge​


----------



## bradlee2010 (May 30, 2014)

I went with the K&N. 
I traded in my cobalt to get the Cruze, and I had a K&N on that. It made the car sound great I'm hoping for the same result here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I am driving a 2014 Red Hot red cruze as my car is waiting for its axle replacement. I can tell you that after 3 weeks, it still does not look dirty! My kind of car! also... easy to find in a parking lot!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Did my bowties 10 mins ago


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

LizzieCruze said:


> ... easy to find in a parking lot!


This is so true! lol


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

money_man said:


> Did my bowties 10 mins ago


Looks good! You do the back?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh sorry. Yes I did, and yes the car is in need of a wash. First good week all year


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

money_man said:


> Oh sorry. Yes I did, and yes the car is in need of a wash. First good week all year


What are some of your other plans?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

to be honest the only thing i have on the list right now is rims. im thinking of going with a multispoke rim like the MSR 095's but in a gunmetal finish so i dont look like every other cruze around my town with black rims.

im hoping some more pictures come in here so i can see what different rims look like on these red cars. ive never owned a red car so colors and rim designs are all new to me. If this was a dark color id go with a polished aluminum 5 spoke and be happy

oh and i still might but its a big might do the technostalia led tails. I love them but trying to justify replacing tail lights on a brand new car with ones that will be around $600 to my door is tough.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

money_man said:


> im hoping some more pictures come in here so i can see what different rims look like on these red cars.
> 
> oh and i still might but its a big might do the technostalia led tails. I love them but trying to justify replacing tail lights on a brand new car with ones that will be around $600 to my door is tough.


I know im looking forward to more pics to start coming in as well. I thought about those tails as well but im still holding out for something different then what is currently available.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Another picture of me. This time in downtown Halifax, Nova Scotia.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice pic! Looks good. Anybody else want to post their red Cruze?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Our Victory Red turned 2yrs old last week and all is well with it. I still use the Blk Bra on it to help keep the engine area and the Radiator/Air Con fins looking new as the first day due to the full front screen mesh. Yes this color is easy to find in the parking lots.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Bohdan said:


> Our Victory Red turned 2yrs old last week and all is well with it. I still use the Blk Bra on it to help keep the engine area and the Radiator/Air Con fins looking new as the first day due to the full front screen mesh. Yes this color is easy to find in the parking lots.
> 
> View attachment 86226
> View attachment 86234
> View attachment 86242


Looks sharp! Nice and clean. What part of PA?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I live in Philadelphia. We have quite a few Cruze owners in my area most are White or Blue. I have yet to clean the inner engine bay.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Bohdan said:


> I live in Philadelphia. We have quite a few Cruze owners in my area most are White or Blue. I have yet to clean the inner engine bay.
> 
> View attachment 86250


I use to live in Philadelphia. I still have family there and we visit a couple times a year. My wife may be coming out that way this weekend. I love the attention to the details you have in your Cruze. Keep it up.


----------



## Bpmcruze (May 27, 2014)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Bpmcruze said:


> View attachment 87170
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice Pic!


----------



## Bpmcruze (May 27, 2014)

Thank you 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Lets see some more pics. I know there are more of us out there. lol


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Is Autumn Metallic allowed?

I'll admit, ain't no party like an Autumn Metallic party.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Is Autumn Metallic allowed?
> 
> I'll admit, ain't no party like an Autumn Metallic party.


For you, yes you can post pics. lol. I looked at an Autumn Metallic when I was shopping but I was not that impressed. However, your car is BEAUTIFUL. You take very good care of it and what pics I did see of it are awesome. Your car alone has made me a Autumn Metallic fan.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

REDemption said:


> Your car alone has made me a Autumn Metallic fan.


+1 I wish Autumn Metallic had been still available when I ordered mine. I'm still very happy with the Crystal Red Tintcoat though.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Saw someone ask about the red interior trim. UGLY! Sorry if you have it and like it but I was looking at it when I bought mine and just couldn't get over it :S


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Saw someone ask about the red interior trim. UGLY! Sorry if you have it and like it but I was looking at it when I bought mine and just couldn't get over it :S


I didn't mind it but didn't know if I could live with it daily. I also had seen another user with it posted photos that showed the door panel red looking dirty from where people were touching it with their hands.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

REDemption said:


> For you, yes you can post pics. lol. I looked at an Autumn Metallic when I was shopping but I was not that impressed. However, your car is BEAUTIFUL. You take very good care of it and what pics I did see of it are awesome. Your car alone has made me a Autumn Metallic fan.


Thank you sir! Since there's a specific Autumn Metallic thread now, I put the pictures over there instead of here.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Here's mine!





















2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Decided to bring this thread back  pictures curtesy of my 5s









And the non zoomed in picture










Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> Ask, and you shall receive!
> View attachment 86042


This with blacked out windows could be mine.


----------



## Randyb93 (Apr 19, 2014)

Stock 2013 RS LT

Wanting Wheels & Tires, Tune and Sunroof.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

Recently leased a 2014 Cruze LT. So far I love it and it goes well with my wife's Diesel.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Got a few quick pics today on my way home. Needs a cleaning but here ya go. 





And just for fun pirate cruze lol.


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> Got a few quick pics today on my way home. Needs a cleaning but here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love how your car looks, those wheels are nice. I've been debating the window vent / guards you have and after seeing your's I think I want some lol.


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

*My contribution to the thread*









Pretty stock other than tint, for now... :fro:


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Meet the red rocket lol wet the Red Rocket












Oh wait was that not my cruze lol saw that down in Cali this week tho lol


----------



## cocalicoball25 (Aug 23, 2014)

Here's our 2012 cruze! 6 speed manual!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## littleredcruze (Jun 20, 2013)

my 2013 cruze rs


----------



## Xandor (Aug 16, 2014)

Thought I'd post my new Red Hot Cruze 1LT with Jet Black/Red Hot interior.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

cocalicoball25 said:


> Here's our 2012 cruze! 6 speed manual!
> View attachment 105770
> 
> 
> ...


Are your rims PlastiDipped?


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Yay I can join this thread now


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

my 2012 cruze rs with red and jet black interior.


----------



## WFcruze2013 (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Dachampa (Mar 20, 2015)

Red


----------



## Chevyisforlife (Mar 8, 2015)

Here is my Cruze rs. No mods yet but I love this angle with the 2Lt rims


----------



## iCRUZEape (Mar 13, 2015)

I call all her Red Riding Hood! Got her last month in March. The wheels are factory, I dipped em black. I was thinking about getting tint, but I like fish bowling for now. So far I haven't done much, 99.9% stock, I changed the oil to full synthetic and switch to copper spark plugs. I did all of that in the last two days, now this Friday May 1st, my trifecta tune will be delivered. Me and Hood can't wait!!! This Weekend will be sunny so will be giving her a bath and giving her a photoshoot (I am a professional videographer, but I think I can take a few stills of my baby though) PS, out of all the forums I'm on, Cruzetalk is my favorite, Niketalk was my favorite, but too many hypebeasts and haters. On this site it seems everyone is rooting for the next man (woman) to win.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Surprised I haven't seen many of the green color, I personally hate the color green, but admit it sure looks good on the Cruze.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm in!

What's a good window tint color for Claret Tintcoat? I think I am stuck with smoke/ neutral grey


----------

